# touche alt



## claudeutz (23 Septembre 2005)

Bjr,
je suis sur Inkscape (environnement X11) et la touche alt ne fonctionne pas.
Exemple : pour séléctionner un objet qui se trouve en arrière plan
si on utilise cette touche elle agit comme l'outil loupe !!!
D'autres utilisateurs ont t'ils ce prob?


----------



## avosmac (4 Octobre 2005)

Il faut tout simplement utiliser l'outil flèche pour déplacer un objet. Cet outil se trouve dans la barre de gauche.


----------



## pattes (4 Octobre 2005)

Je crois que tu devrais lire le mode d'emploi de Inkscape avant de l'utiliser...


----------



## claudeutz (20 Octobre 2005)

pattes a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu devrais lire le mode d'emploi de Inkscape avant de l'utiliser...




:hein: 

Voilà la maladie du bouger bouger.

_Petit extrait du mode d'emploi :_

*Sélectionner en-dessous et déplacer*
Que faire si l'objet dont vous avez besoin est caché derrière un autre objet ? Vous pouvez encore voir l'objet en dessous si celui du dessus est (partiellement) transparent, mais en cliquant dessus, vous sélectionnerez l'objet du dessus, pas celui dont vous avez besoin.Pour cela, il faut utiliser Alt+cliquer. Alt+cliquer sélectionne d'abord l'objet du dessus, comme un cliquer normal; mais le Alt+cliquer suivant au même endroit sélectionne l'objet juste en-dessous; et ainsi de suite. Donc, plusieurs Alt+cliquer à la suite vous permettront de naviguer du dessus vers le fond à travers la superposition de différents objets sous le pointeur de la souris. Quand l'objet du fond est sélectionné, un Alt+cliquer de plus sélectionne de nouveau l'objet du dessus.

Je persiste et je signe. Ça ne marche pas !!!
Le ALT+clic avec l'outil flèche active la fonction zoom+ sur mon mac.

exemple : on fait une forme quelquonque. on recouvre cette forme d'une autre + grande.
Comment fait t'on pour sélectionner la forme cachée sans bouger la forme apparente ???????


----------



## claudeutz (20 Octobre 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Il faut tout simplement utiliser l'outil flèche pour déplacer un objet. Cet outil se trouve dans la barre de gauche.



Voilà la maladie du bouger bouger.

_ extrait du mode d'emploi :_
* en-dessous et déplacer*
Que faire si l'objet dont vous avez besoin est caché derrière un autre objet ? Vous pouvez encore voir l'objet en dessous si celui du dessus est (partiellement) transparent, mais en cliquant dessus, vous sélectionnerez l'objet du dessus, pas celui dont vous avez besoin.Pour cela, il faut utiliser Alt+cliquer. Alt+cliquer sélectionne d'abord l'objet du dessus, comme un cliquer normal; mais le Alt+cliquer suivant au même endroit sélectionne l'objet juste en-dessous; et ainsi de suite. Donc, plusieurs Alt+cliquer à la suite vous permettront de naviguer du dessus vers le fond à travers la superposition de différents objets sous le pointeur de la souris. Quand l'objet du fond est sélectionné, un Alt+cliquer de plus sélectionne de nouveau l'objet du dessus.

Je persiste et je signe. Ça ne marche pas !!!
Le ALT+clic avec l'outil flèche active la fonction zoom+ sur mon mac.

exemple : on fait une forme quelquonque. on recouvre cette forme d'une autre + grande.
Comment fait t'on pour sélectionner la forme cachée sans bouger la forme apparente ???????


----------

